# [SOLVED] Nieoczekiwane zakończenie pracy revdep-rebuild

## nUmer_inaczej

Witam serdecznie!

Najnowsza stabilna opera z portage każdorazowo podczas wyłączania jej po zakończeniu pracy wyrzuca komunikat o błędzie.

Z tego powodu próbowałem użyć revdep-rebuild. Ten jednak również kończy działanie niezgodnie z mym oczekiwaniem, co 

przedstawia się jak poniżej:

```

gentoo numer # revdep-rebuild -i

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 67% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/libgtksourceview-1.0.la (requires -lpng14)

[ 100% ]                 

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr

 * Assigning files to packages

 *   /usr/lib64/libgtksourceview-1.0.la -> x11-libs/gtksourceview

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Generated new 4_pkgs.rr

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Generated new 4_ebuilds.rr

 * Evaluating package order

 * Portage could not find any version of the following packages it could build:

 * x11-libs/gtksourceview:1.0

 * (Perhaps they are masked, blocked, or removed from portage.)

 * Try to emerge them manually.

 * Warning: Portage cannot rebuild any of the necessary packages.

```

Proszę o pomoc w rozwiązaniu mego problemu.Last edited by nUmer_inaczej on Sun Nov 06, 2011 7:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pryka

Sam przebuduj "x11-libs/gtksourceview" a raczej zainstaluj bo chyba go wcale nie ma.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

kończy się ta operacja tym samym wynikiem niestety.

----------

## Pryka

Ale jak to tym samym? przecież to niemożliwe żeby portage wywalało to co revdp-rebuild w tym logu powyżej. Wypluwa Ci, że nie ma w ogóle tej paczki w drzewie?

pokaż wynik emerge x11-libs/gtksourceview --oneshot

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

nie zrozumieliśmy się - emerge paczkę przebuduje, podczas gdy revdep-rebuild po tej operacji kończy pracę z tym samym komentarzem

----------

## Pryka

Zainstaluj jakąś nowszą wersję o ile już nie siedzisz na ~

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

niestety - rezultat ten sam co poprzednio.

----------

## znal

Ten problem pojawił się po aktualizacji libpng-1.4 do 1.5? 

Jeśli tak, to jest już o tym temat na forum: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-894950-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Dzięki skuteczności mego angielskiego  :Wink:  zdaje się, że problem został rozwiązany. Nadto odmaskowanie i instalacja nowej wersji opery rozwiązała problemy pierwotne.

Dziękuję za uwagę i pozdrawiam

----------

